# Lyle Shelton pilot of Rare Bear Dies



## beaupower32 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry if this has been posted here already.  



> Lyle Shelton, a pilot who transformed a severely damaged World War II fighter into one of the most dominant racers in the history of the National Championship Air Races, has died after a long illness.
> 
> Shelton was 76 and died Thursday afternoon.
> 
> ...









Reno Air Race legend Lyle Shelton, pilot of Rare Bear, dies after illness | rgj.com | The Reno Gazette-Journal


----------



## evangilder (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 9, 2010)

An aviation legend. RIP Lyle, blue skies and tailwinds always!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2010)

A sad loss. R.I.P. Lyle.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 10, 2010)

A great pilot and legend.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 10, 2010)

Sad news to hear that the warbird and aviation community has lost yet another legend


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 10, 2010)

TO


----------



## johnbr (Apr 10, 2010)

Rest in peace and have blue Sky.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 10, 2010)




----------

